# Corn/Sunflowers every where



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Has any body else noticed alot more corn and sunflowers this year. The areas I have been to are loaded with it. On our place we are almost all corn and sunflowers. Is any body else seeing this?

I just keep getting more excited for pheasant season.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess in Iowa they have four crops. Corn and beans and beans and corn. Lots of corn and beans around here. Corn and sunnies make for good late season hunting.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats exactly how i see the late season, when all is harvested(or most) those fat roosters will be hiding in trees and deep CRP. But who wants to wait for that, I hunt in an area with lots of sunny's and corn, and walking for grouse, we saw lots of little roosters! Good luck this year guys!!


----------

